# tuorli d'uova



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

In una ricetta di _spaghetti alla carbonara_ leggo (tra gli ingredienti) "tre tuorli d'uova".  Prima avevo sentito parlare solo del _giallo dell'uovo_, ma cercando nei dizionari ho scoperto che, oltre a _giallo _e _tuorlo, _si dice anche _rosso _dell'uovo ...

Quindi voglio chiedervi:
1. Qual è il termine comunemente (o più) usato?
2. Perché "tre tuorli d'uov*a*" e non "tre tuorli d'uov*o*"?

Grazie in anticipo e buon appetito !


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> In una ricetta di _spaghetti alla carbonara_ leggo (tra gli ingredienti) "tre tuorli d'uova".  Prima avevo sentito parlare solo del _giallo dell'uovo_, ma cercando nei dizionari ho scoperto che, oltre a _giallo _e _tuorlo, _si dice anche _rosso _dell'uovo ...
> 
> Quindi voglio chiedervi:
> 1. Qual è il termine comunemente (o più) usato?
> 2. Perché "tre tuorli d'uov*a*" e non "tre tuorli d'uov*o*"?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo e buon appetito !



Ciao Francis. Anch'io trovo spesso nelle ricette culinarie tutte e tre le forme. Mah, molto probabilmente si usano indistintamente per non usare la stessa parola nella ricetta.
Non direi che giallo e rosso vengano usate rispettivamente per segnalare un particolare tipo di tuorlo tendente al giallo, e un altro tendente al rosso, ma può essere.
A discrezione dei parlanti.

Giallo o rosso sono sicuramente in contrapposizione a bianco (l'albume, che poi bianco non è), così come in Toscana si dice_ vino nero_ e _vino bianco_; per contrapposizione e non per esatta definizione cromatica della bevanda.

A pensarci bene, un uovo ancora intero contiene un tuorlo e un albume. Dunque, a prescindere dall'esatto colore di questi la definizione comune parrebbe essere la coppia _tuorlo _e _albume_.

Per quanto riguarda il nome plurale che segue la preposizione , _d'uova_, ti rammento che a suo tempo ebbimo una simile discussione qui su WR. 

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... Non direi che giallo e rosso vengano usate rispettivamente per segnalare un particolare tipo di tuorlo tendente al giallo, e un altro tendente al rosso ...


Sì, questo è chiaro. Infine, in teoria potremmo avere anche *_arancio dell'uovo _(e tanti altri colori, soprattutto se l'uovo non è più tanto fresco ...). Quello che m'interessa è la terminologia usata nella pratica (p.e. dalle mie parti si parla sempre del_ giallo_, nonostante la sfumatura del colore concreto ...)


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Sì, questo è chiaro. Infine, in teoria potremmo avere anche *_arancio dell'uovo _(e tanti altri colori, soprattutto se l'uovo non è più tanto fresco ...). Quello che m'interessa è la terminologia usata nella pratica (p.e. dalle mie parti si parla sempre del_ giallo_, nonostante la sfumatura del colore concreto ...)



Mah, chi può dirlo. Azzardo. Forse per il fatto che arancio è nome relativamente recente. 
Bisognerebbe fare una indagine approfondita.  Sicuramente la tua domanda stimolerà l'interesse dei tanti utenti di questo forum, e non tarderanno a giungerti spiegazioni dettagliate sull'argomento. Speriamo!


----------



## Blackman

_Tuorlo_ è senz'altro il nome tecnico Francis, quello corretto. Le altre sono varianti popolari/infantili.


----------



## Youngfun

Se non sbaglio, a parte _tuorlo_, il nome più comune in Italia è proprio _rosso d'uovo_, mentre _giallo d'uovo_ è meno comune. Invece per l'albume l'unico colore che viene usato epr chiamarlo è il _bianco dell'uovo_.
[...]
E per me, tuorli d'uov*o*. Oppure tuorli delle uova.

[...]


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Mi tocca ricordarvi ancora una volta di *restare nel topic della discussione*.
 Non allargate il discorso ad altre lingue: siamo in Solo Italiano.
Evitate digressioni, argomenti e aneddoti non pertinenti.

Grazie per la vostra comprensione.


----------



## Trencalòs

La tua domanda è appunto quale sarebbe il modo più usato... Io ho sempre sentito il tuorlo dell'uovo. Riguardo il plurale, l'espressione "tre tuorli d'uova" mi stona un po', anzi è sbagliato. Io avrei scritto "tre tuorli di uovo" (o d'uovo) oppure "i tuorli di tre uova". 
PS: hai già fatto gli spaghetti e stai ancora pensando al colore delle uova?


----------



## francisgranada

Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte della mia domanda, l'ho messa solo perché l'espressione "tre tuorli d'uova" l'ho trovata in un testo italiano (di cui fa parte anche una ricetta) che dovrebbe servire per gli stranieri che imparano la lingua italiana. Insomma, non mi pare troppo logica ... (quasi ogni uovo contenesse tanti tuorli e noi ne dovessimo usare solo tre  ...)


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte della mia domanda, l'ho messa solo perché l'espressione "tre tuorli d'uova" l'ho trovata in un testo italiano (di cui fa parte anche una ricetta) che dovrebbe servire per gli stranieri che imparano la lingua italiana. Insomma, non mi pare troppo logica ... (quasi ogni uovo contenesse tanti tuorli e noi ne dovessimo usare solo tre  ...)



Francis, riguardo a d'uovo o d'uova, se dovessi farne una questione di logica, allora con la prima forma metterei il dito puntato sulla categoria , e con la seconda al numero.
Personalmente mi sono ritrovato con tre tuorli e due albumi (da due uova) durante l'esecuzione di una ricetta di cucina. E, nemmeno a farlo apposta, la ricetta prevedeva l'uso di tre tuorli e due albumi!  
Come possiamo vedere, pure la frase grammaticalmente giusta - per fare un esempio- _i tre tuorli di tre uova_ fa riflettere sulle possibili controversie d'interpretazione. Nonostante sia completa sotto il punto di vista della sintassi non lo è sotto altri punti di vista: Chi segue le indicazioni e si trova con tre tuorli e due albumi in mano come il sottoscritto, trova di che riflettere sulla frase predetta. 

Tre tuorli d'uovo non significa necessariamente tre tuorli prelevati da uova in numero categorico di tre, bensì tre tuorli di numero: Se al secondo uovo che rompessimo ci ritroveremmo tre tuorli, direi di fermarsi. La specificazione d'uovo/d'uova sta più per specificare di quale tipo di uovo si tratti ( in questo caso propenderei per l'uovo di gallina). Se si trattasse di uovo di quaglia o di struzzo o di chissà che cos'altro, allora sicuramente questa informazione ci verrebbe comunicata, giacché una frittata di uovo di struzzo e una di quaglia danno risultati e quantitativi e qualitativi diversi.


Saluti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Salve. 
Da parte mia posso confermare l'utilizzo diffuso (sia nel parlato che nei ricettari di cucina) dei termini "giallo d'uovo/dell'uovo" e "rosso d'uovo/dell'uovo"; uno prevale sull'altro soltanto in base all'area geografica, come detto da altri prima di me. 
In ogni caso, come già segnalato da Blackman, benchè corrette, sono forme popolari/familiari rispetto a "tuorlo", che non solo è la definizione più esatta, ma è anche la più usata (anche verificando con Google, "tuorlo d'uovo" ricorre un numero di volte più che doppio rispetto a "rosso d'uovo" e "giallo d'uovo").
Allo stesso modo, anche le varianti popolari/familiari "bianco d'uovo/dell'uovo" (già menzionata da Youngfun) e "chiara  dell'uovo/d'uovo" (   http://www.wordreference.com/iten/albume, chiara dell'uovo ) sono diffuse su tutto il territorio e utilizzate sia nel parlato che per iscritto, ma il corrispondente termine specifico "albume" è comunque prevalente.
Aggiungerei anche che fino a qualche decennio fa la situazione era opposta (perlomeno nella mia area, provincia lombarda), ossia nel parlato erano sicuramente piu' diffuse le forme popolari _giallo/rosso _e_ bianco/chiara_ rispetto ai termini _tuorlo_ e _albume_ (queste ultime venivano utilizzate regolarmente nel parlato quasi solo da chi aveva un grado di scolarizzazione perlomeno discreto). Spiegherei il cambiamento col fatto che via via il grado di scolarizzazione delle nuove generazioni è aumentato e con questo la lingua parlata si è allontanata dai termini più dialettali/regionali/popolari, spostandosi verso un italiano più standard, ma anche col fatto che soprattutto negli ultimi dieci/quindici anni si è avuta una grande diffusione (tuttora in aumento) di rubriche culinarie attraverso ogni mezzo di comunicazione (TV, riviste non solo femminili e infine Web), che ha permesso l'affermazione a vari livelli di una terminologia più tecnica (o perlomeno più standardizzata) in questo campo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tornando un attimo alla domanda iniziale del thread: 
Perché "tre tuorli d'uov*a*" e non "tre tuorli d'uov*o*"?
Io sono molto favorevole all'opzione "tre tuorli d'uovo", "12 tuorli d'uovo", ecc. 
Il sintagma "tuorlo d'uovo" ha una _testa_, che è tuorlo, e un _qualificatore_ della testa che è "d'uovo". Da quando Adamo vagiva, è la _testa_ a prendere il plurale.
Pensiamo, per analogia a "testa d'uovo". Se di questi intellettuali preziosissimi ce ne fosse più di uno, diremmo forse "teste d'uov*a*"? O magari "testa d'uov*a*"? 

saluti.

GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Sono totalmente d'accordo con Giorgio. "Uovo" va al singolare, esattamente come in "3 zampe di gallina" o "4 petti di pollo".


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Tornando un attimo alla domanda iniziale del thread:
> Perché "tre tuorli d'uov*a*" e non "tre tuorli d'uov*o*"?
> Io sono molto favorevole all'opzione "tre tuorli d'uovo", "12 tuorli d'uovo", ecc.
> Il sintagma "tuorlo d'uovo" ha una _testa_, che è tuorlo, e un _qualificatore_ della testa che è "d'uovo". Da quando Adamo vagiva, è la _testa_ a prendere il plurale.
> Pensiamo, per analogia a "testa d'uovo". Se di questi intellettuali preziosissimi ce ne fosse più di uno, diremmo forse "teste d'uov*a*"? O magari "testa d'uov*a*"?
> 
> saluti.
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio! Sì ma io mi chiedo quanto possa poi essere indispensabile la specificazione _d'uovo _a precisazione aggiuntiva della parola tuorlo. Quasi che avessimo di tanto in tanto anche deutoplasmi a sé stanti! Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper!
Verissimo.
Però dobbiamo adeguarci alla realtà della comunicazione: anche se non sono uno chef, ho l'impressione che le ricette parlino sempre di "tuorli d'uovo" (o, come dicono i miei concittadini "tuorli d'ovo") 

GS


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Salve. Concordo con quanti mi hanno preceduto: "tuorlo d'uov*o*"! Non c'è nessuna esigenza logica che spinga a pluralizzare il secondo termine, la cui funzione è solo quella di specificare, senza quantificazioni, il tipo di oggetto (uovo) da cui proviene una certa parte (tuorlo). 
Si possono fare vari esempi e sono tutti costruiti nello stesso modo:_ quattro ruote di biciclett*a*, tre noccioli di albicocc*a*, due manici di scop*a*, ecc._ (le quattro ruote provengono da minimo due biciclette, ma il "di bicicletta" va la singolare; idem per gli altri due esempi).

Non saprei dire se la forma "tuorli d'uova" si possa giudicare proprio scorretta, ma sicuramente non suona bene perché non è la forma naturale e corrente.

Concordo anche con quanto evidenziato da Sempervirens: la specificazione "d'uovo" è del tutto superflua, ma infatti in ambito culinario è molto frequente trovare scritta semplicemente la parola "tuorlo", priva di specificazioni, non solo in ambiti informali come i blog di cucina, ma anche su autorevoli ricettari.


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Semper!
> Verissimo.
> Però dobbiamo adeguarci alla realtà della comunicazione: anche se non sono uno chef, ho l'impressione che le ricette parlino sempre di "tuorli d'uovo" (o, come dicono i miei concittadini "tuorli d'ovo")
> 
> GS



Giorgio, sì, _"...adeguarci alla comunicazione".  _Sarà questa la soluzione opportuna e realistica, alla fine dei conti. 

A proposito, tu come "vedi"  il sintagma _polvere di stelle? _Lo possiamo tramutare in_ polvere di stella?

_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper.

Beh, qui siamo davanti a un sintagma che ha una frequenza d'uso pressoché nulla rispetto al sintagma dei tuorli. Io non credo di averlo mai usato né udito da nessuno nel linguaggio corrente, se non con riferimento alla celeberrima canzone americana. Purtroppo mancando di dati sull'uso reale — e quindi sulle varianti teoricamente possibili — è fatale che "suoni bene" soltanto col plurale (cioè così come è nato il sintagma).

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Se _polvere di stelle_ si riferisce in qualche modo alla polvere interstellare (cosmica), allora il plurale va bene "per definizione", perché questa polvere (particelle di materia) non è legata ad una sola stella, ma è piuttosto "condivisa" da tante stelle alla volta, a differenza dei tuorli, visto che ogni tuorlo appartiene a un solo uovo.


----------



## Youngfun

Concordo con francis.
A proposito, mi vengono in mente i biscotti _Pan di stelle_.


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Se _polvere di stelle_ si riferisce in qualche modo alla polvere interstellare (cosmica), allora il plurale va bene "per definizione", perché questa polvere (particelle di materia) non è legata ad una sola stella, ma è piuttosto "condivisa" da tante stelle alla volta, a differenza dei tuorli, visto che ogni tuorlo appartiene a un solo uovo.



Ben formulato e detto, Francis! Infine, per tagliare la testa al toro,_ Polvere stellare_
Altrettanto facilmente non possiamo fare per _tuorlo d'uovo_. Tuorlo ovale

Ora che mi ci fai pensare... se parlassimo di _tuorli d'uova (in polvere)_ , allora il sintagma sarebbe accettabile. Non trovi?


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... Ora che mi ci fai pensare... se parlassimo di _tuorli d'uova (in polvere)_ , allora il sintagma sarebbe accettabile. Non trovi?


Ciao, Semper! Spontaneamente direi di no. Semplicemente perché la sostanza non cambia: un tuorlo "proviene" sempre da un uovo concreto (unico). Cioè,  quel "_d'uovo_" specifica il _tipo _del tuorlo di cui si tratta. Invece, "_polvere d'uova"_ mi pare accettabile (in teoria), nel senso che _non _si tratterebbe di "polvere" che, in qualche modo, faccia parte di (o sia contenuta in) ciascun uovo, ma si tratterebbe piuttosto d'un prodotto che _a priori _presuppone l'utilizzo di _tante _uova (senza specificare però di quale parte delle uova si tratta). 

P.S. Tutto sommato, nel caso di un prodotto in polvere, fatto esclusivamente dai tuorli, direi che il termine giusto (o diciamo "logico") sarebbe "_polvere di tuorli d'uovo_".


----------



## Sempervirens

Mah, Francis, si vede che c'è chi la pensa diversamente:
http://books.google.co.jp/books?id=...redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=tuorli d'uova&f=false


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Semper, non insisto ...


----------



## Gommik

Sempervirens said:


> Se al secondo uovo che rompessimo ci ritroveremmo tre tuorli, direi di fermarsi.



Chiedo scusa, non è corretto dire: "Se al secondo uovo che rompessimo ci ritrovassimo tre tuorli[...]"?


----------



## Youngfun

A intuito direi che il fatto di "ritrovarsi tre tuorli" è una conseguenza del "rompere il secondo uovo", per cui rompere al congiuntivo, e ritrovarsi al condizionale. 
Ovviamente la mia spiegazione grammaticale è poco ortodossa.
C'è già un thread sui casi in cui va bene il se+condizionale.


----------



## Gommik

Ok, grazie del link!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Sempervirens e @Francisgranada, in merito al discorso della "polvere di...."/"...in polvere":

Scusate se mi intrometto nel dialogo, ma il link presentato sopra da Semper rimanda ad una tabella tradotta dall'inglese e la scelta del traduttore di utilizzare la forma _"tuorl*i* d'uov*a* in polvere"_ è stata una scelta individuale che non trova molti riscontri sul web; esiste infatti soltato un altro caso di utilizzo, all'interno di un racconto mal scritto (cito ad esempio: "_[...] ed tuorli d'uova in polvere[...]_"). Analizzando i dettagli dei pochi risultati che Google offre per la forma in questione, è constatabile che, tranne nel caso del sito linkato da Semper, tutti gli altri siti riportano quello stesso racconto e pertanto vanno conteggiati come un'unica occorrenza (vedere qui).

 Non ritengo tecnicamente "sbagliata" la forma in questione (infatti esprime comunque chiaramente il concetto e non contiene errori grammaticali), ma indubbiamente non è la forma di norma usata dai parlanti madrelingua italiani (salvo immancabili eccezioni), per cui non è quella da preferire.

In questo caso il sintagma _"tuorlo (d'uovo)"_ indica la materia di cui è fatta la polvere e, come tale, tende a rimanere al singolare: le forme infatti più consolidate sono _"polvere di tuorlo (d'uovo)_" e _"tuorlo (d'uovo) in polvere"_. 
Anche nel caso di _"succo di pesca/mela/pomodoro/limone/ecc"_ la forma consolidata è quella con il componente al singolare e ciò non soltanto perché una porzione di succo possa derivare da un singolo frutto, dato che nel caso di frutti di piccole dimensioni (necessari in gran numero per dare una porzione di succo), è comunque pure molto diffusa la forma con il singolare, accanto a quella con il plurale (come nel caso di _"succo di mirtill*o*" e __"succo di mirtill*i*"__)_. 

Al contrario, nel caso di _"farina di....."_, qualora si parli di componenti numerabili, la variante linguistica che si è consolidata è quella con il plurale: _"farina di ceci/mandorle/castagne/ecc."_ (fermo restando ovviamente che nel caso di componenti non numerabili si usa il singolare, come in _"farina di riso/grano/farro/ecc."_).
Concludendo, più che di forme grammaticalmente corrette o meno (nessuna mi pare tecnicamente errata, come già detto), direi che di caso in caso si è diffusa una versione piuttosto che un'altra e quindi per un madrelingua c'è una versione che suona meglio di un'altra (ed è quella che credo dovrebbe essere preferibilmente insegnata agli stranieri che studiano la nostra lingua, al di là del fatto che anche altre versioni non utilizzate nella pratica possano essere in teoria corrette).


----------



## Sempervirens

Gommik said:


> Chiedo scusa, non è corretto dire: "Se al secondo uovo che rompessimo ci ritrovassimo tre tuorli[...]"?



Ciao Gommik! Niente scuse! Grazie! Evidentemente l'accoppiata protasi-apodosi si deve essere come fossilizzata nella mia testa...    E questi sono i risultati! 

Come dici tu> rompessimo> ci ritrovassimo... la forma giusta. Grazie ancora!


----------

